# Favorite Engine dressing



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Whats everyones favorite engine dressing ?


----------



## Tyler Owen (Apr 30, 2006)

I've used Sonus Trim & MotorKote and am very impressed :d 

Nice black finish and it seems to last too


----------



## Ruthless (May 10, 2006)

i just use Megs trim detailer, works pretty well


----------



## nicholassheppard (Oct 27, 2005)

I've tried Megs NXT Protectant, with good results, Hyper-dressing, but as it is water based, I am not too keen on this,but on MOL this apparently replaced Megs Engine Kote and produces good results. 

I have bought some Meguiar's All Season Dressing and use it on tyres,rubber trims and on the engine rubber water pipes,however, as it is solvent based, I am not too sure if this may damage the pipes in the long run due to harding the pipes or eating into the rubber due to the chemical formula ?


----------



## Mr Shiny (Oct 29, 2005)

Hi chaps, which of the megs dressings can be sprayed on a freshly clean engine bay and left to dry? cheers from Tom :thumb:


----------



## adm (Feb 11, 2006)

I use 'P21S Total Auto Wash' on the whole engine bay, metals, plastics, hoses etc. spray on and leave to dry. cuts thru pretty much anything leaves a nice matt finish.


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

I just stick with good old Megs #38 which dresses all exterior plastic/rubber on my car.

For the metal bits I tend to use EX-P for a bit of protection.

After cleaning all with Megs APC.


----------



## inder (Jan 5, 2006)

Ive got some Megs Engine Kote, not used this stuff before, has anyone?

I believe it stands up to instense heat better


----------



## AndyC (Oct 25, 2005)

Hyper Dressing or Meguiars #38 for me :thumb:


----------



## Mr Shiny (Oct 29, 2005)

Hi inder, i don't supose that you could send me a sample of the Megs engine kote could you? the reason i ask is that i'm pretty sure that you can't buy it anymore can you? cheers from Tom :thumb:


----------



## Mr Shiny (Oct 29, 2005)

or anyone that could send me a sample of the engine kote for that matter?


----------



## dino (Oct 26, 2005)

AndyC said:


> Hyper Dressing or Meguiars #38 for me :thumb:


dito :thumb:


----------



## nicholassheppard (Oct 27, 2005)

Give Juli at Meguiar's a call, this is what they found when they moved warehouses :thumb:

http://www.meguiars.co.uk/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=3239


----------



## E60525d (Jun 1, 2006)

i used autoglym engine and machine degreaser to clean it and then NXT protectant to shine it. It has been a few months and its looks very nice.


----------



## jonboy (Oct 30, 2005)

Megs #38 for me as well


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

AG Vinyl and Rubber dressing works ok and Autobrites Rubber Mat dressing, which at the last purchase was £2.34 per 1litre. Both give a nice finish with the AG giving a more glossy look compared to the Autobrites silk look. Both are water based so i think they are pretty safe on all components.

link to Autobrites Rubber sheen
http://www.autobritedirect.co.uk/pr...d=499&osCsid=f663c5b1c0f075ff7b1dba5fb59bcb49

Rob


----------



## Mr Shiny (Oct 29, 2005)

Hi Rob, its just a pity that the Autobrite sprayers are rubbish aren't they? what i have done though now mate is use my old Autoglym bottles for the Autobrite products, the Autoglym sprayers work a treat :thumb:


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

I've been lucky, out of about 15-20 i've had off them all have been perfect!

Rob


----------



## drnh (Jun 2, 2006)

Autosmart Finish without a doubt! Superb results every time........

Daz


----------



## HoagieKat (May 29, 2006)

303 Aerospace Protectant.

Got my car looking like this:


----------



## speed-demon (Jan 11, 2006)

I use Hyper dressing. Good value for money dont you think?


----------



## Ruthless (May 10, 2006)

drnh said:


> Autosmart Finish without a doubt! Superb results every time........
> 
> Daz


where do you get this product from!?


----------



## Tyler Owen (Apr 30, 2006)

Here's a quick piccy of my Engine Bay










I used Sonus Trim & MotorKote love the fact you just spary it on and walk away, no hassle at all just leave it too dry


----------



## Mr Shiny (Oct 29, 2005)

Hi Tyler, was thinking of getting some of the sonus trim and motorkote, so it is definately worth getting then mate? cheers from Tom :thumb:


----------



## Tyler Owen (Apr 30, 2006)

Yeah it's easy just spray it on and leave it 

The key is getting lots of thin coats as apposed to one thick one as it runs otherwise 

I certainly haven't got it perfect yet, a couple of thick spots, but it seems to last it put some more on yesterday but it didn't make it any brighter it had stayed the same from when i first applied it about a 2 weeks ago 

It's a clean finish as apposed to a high gloss which i like doesn't look OTT


----------



## BenP (Dec 2, 2005)

AG Super Sheen for me - spray it on a wet engine and leave it - job done.

Ben


----------



## drnh (Jun 2, 2006)

Ruthless said:


> where do you get this product from!?


pm and i`ll give you the contact number:thumb:


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

i use megs hyper dressing, 303 protectant, Armorall, one tip is not to use Boldnbright, well not on bits that get hot as it gives of a horrible smell LOL


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

drnh said:


> Autosmart Finish without a doubt! Superb results every time........
> 
> Daz


this is what i use on all my valets and on my car too, ace stuff!!


----------



## craigM (Dec 19, 2005)

which autosmart dressing is that as i need to phone my rep anyway so this may be somethin else for the collection.


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

the one i use is called "highstyle - style" or something like that, smells like lemons, its better than the finish stuff as its awfully runny :thumb:


----------



## craigM (Dec 19, 2005)

cheers, just need to decide wether its that or AG super sheen after seein it in action today.


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Chemical guys silk shine :thumb:


----------



## drnh (Jun 2, 2006)

Clark said:


> the one i use is called "highstyle - style" or something like that, smells like lemons, its better than the finish stuff as its awfully runny :thumb:


Hiya matey. Dont you find Highstyle a bit greasy with it having silicone in and not being water based?

How do you apply it? Do you brush it on or spray? I tried it and it went friggin everywhere, all over the windscreen, wings the lot. Took me ages to get it all off.

Daz:thumb:


----------



## Trix (Jul 1, 2006)

AG vinyl and rubber care..


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2006)

Anyone tried Autobrites Engine Lacquer?


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

No but the Rubber matt sheen is a similar product to AG Vinyl and Rubber


----------

